# VapeCon 2016 - DIY E-Liquid Competition !



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 DIY E-Liquid Competition !! *
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2016 on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094)

We would like to do something different and allow for our talented DIY enthusiasts and forum members to show off their mixing skills and knowledge of flavours.

If you think the DIY force is strong with you and you want to stand a chance to win some great prizes then continue reading...

*How does it work?*

*Submitting your recipe*


We have posted a list of available DIY concentrates below
Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
Recipes must be submitted no later than 8pm on 19th August to allow for enough time for mixing and steeping
All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@shaunnadan) in the following format:
*Target PG/VG Ratio :*

*Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %

Mixing of Juices*

All recipes will be given a number then mixed and steeped by @shaunnadan

*Deciding on the winner at VapeCon 2016*

Each juice will be made available for VapeCon 2016 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
Only 1 vote per person will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an i Just 2 tank with a 0.5ohm coil (or equivalent)
The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
The winning juice will win the coveted DIY VapeCon 2016 title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.

*List of Concentrates: *

Champagne - TFA
Dr Pop - TFA
Lemon Sicily - FA
Banana Cream - TFA
Hazelnut Praline - TFA
Coconut DX - TFA
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - CAP
Pineapple (juicy) - TFA
Ripe Strawberry - TFA
Peach - TFA
Berry Cereal - TFA
Vanilla Custard - CAP
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie - TFA
Glazed Donut - CAP
Raisin - TFA
Apricot - TFA
Horchata Smooth - TFA
Cherry Cola - TFA
Green Goblin (Energy Drink) - FW

Bavarian Cream - TFA
Vienna Cream - FA
Sweet Cream - TFA
Whipped Cream - TFA
Fresh Cream - FA

Sweetener - TFA
Koolada - TFA
Ethyl Maltol - TFA

We are delighted to announce that *BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies* has kindly agreed to sponsor the concentrates we will be using in this competition. *Thank you @Richio *

*--- Rules ---*

Please note this competition is aimed at forum members not supporting vendors
Recipes must be given a cool name
All recipes must be original
Entrants must use a *minimum of 4 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*
Recipes must be submitted *no later than 8pm on 19th August *to allow for enough time for steeping.
You have to be present at VapeCon on the day in order to win
We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*

Please RSVP by clicking on the blue RSVP button below if you would like to take part!

*Have Fun and Lets see some master piece recipes people!*

[RSVP=26975]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

acorn - 1
Alexander Scott - 1
Atsbitscrisp - 1
brotiform - 1
Clouds4Days - 1 - _Let the brewing begin_
Create-A-Cloud - 1 - _YEaaaaah Buddy_
Feliks Karp - 1
Forfcuksakes - 1
KZOR - 1 - _Representative pending _
MoeB786 - 1 - _Im in _
Naeemhoosen - 1
Naeem_M - 1
Soutie - 1
therazia - 1 - _CrazyHazy!_
Warlock - 1 - _Eishsmijter_

Total: 15

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

And lets go !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Superb @shaunnadan !!

I will be looking very forward to tasting these juices - and then casting my vote...
Am just hoping one of the DIY folk add in some menthol somewhere 

ummm..... wait.... @shaunnadan 
Stop the train!!!
I don't see any menthol on the concentrate list.....
What!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

This could be very interesting... unfortunately I wont be there to see this go down 

Well done @shaunnadan and @Richio for putting something like this together.

Gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

What a great idea, sucks though cause I've only just got into DIY and have very few of those flavors. 

Going to have to place a huge order this month and start playing around for next year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Try and think of a recipe using what you have and what you think may work ... 

You never know , your recipe may be awesome !


----------



## Soutie

shaunnadan said:


> Try and think of a recipe using what you have and what you think may work ...
> 
> You never know , your recipe may be awesome !



Only have 3 of those listed, DOH! If only strawberry ripe wasn't so damn tasty that I used the last little bit of it a few days ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Superb @shaunnadan !!
> 
> I will be looking very forward to tasting these juices - and then casting my vote...
> Am just hoping one of the DIY folk add in some menthol somewhere
> 
> ummm..... wait.... @shaunnadan
> Stop the train!!!
> I don't see any menthol on the concentrate list.....
> What!



Agree with the great idea, but not with the list. I realize in this format why it will only be done with what the supporting vendor who has stepped up has available though.


----------



## ET

Sounds like fun


----------



## Soutie

Spydro said:


> Agree with the great idea, but not with the list. I realize in this format why it will only be done with what the supporting vendor who has stepped up has available though.



But that's probably the best part of it. A limited list allows some creativity and somethings you might not have thought of before. 

@shaunnadan and @Richio thanks a lot for convincing me to join the comp guys. Gonna have to place a nice big order tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan

We still have 5 slots available for this awesome competition!


----------



## Silver

Where are the DIY folk?
Maybe they are busy creating new juices
@rogue zombie ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Gotta figure out a name


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> Gotta figure out a name



Maximum menthol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wookiee92

Any idea what time the competition will take place? I'd love to participate but I wont be able to be there from 09:00.


----------



## shaunnadan

Wookiee92 said:


> Any idea what time the competition will take place? I'd love to participate but I wont be able to be there from 09:00.



Hi 

The competition runs for most of the day. But you need only be present in the afternoon for prize giving 

The process is that you pm me your recipe using the format and concentrates from the original post. I will do the mixing and then have the juice at VapeCon 2016 for everyone to blindly sample. 

No one will know who made the juice or the recipe information until after prize giving. It will be left to the public to sample and pick their favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I actually cannot believe that out of that entire list, I have 3 of the flavours

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Do not make any recipe that has koolada over 1% lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Kalashnikov said:


> Do not make any recipe that has koolada over 1% lol.



Yea i made the mistake to put a drop on my finger and taste, i almost died. It comes from behind from a very nice cool place and grab you by the throat and if it wants to choke all the life out of you. Your throat closes up and you can drink water try to breath through your nose, nothing helps. You must just keep calm and hope you have enough air in your lungs. I am very scared of that shit now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

lol you guys, I don't use Koolada _below _2%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

My recipe has been submitted - "Vape Lyf Bruuh"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> lol you guys, I don't use Koolada _below _2%



Eeeeeeee !!!!! Just thinking about it is making my teeth chatter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Recipe sent...... now to find out what people will think of the concoction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

If there is still a spot not taken up by an experienced diyer closer to the close date, let me know. Been dreaming of a concoction I would love to try.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform

Atsbitscrisp said:


> If there is still a spot not taken up by an experienced diyer closer to the close date, let me know. Been dreaming of a concoction I would love to try.



Who knows , enter and give it a bash , you may just have a winner pal!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Atsbitscrisp said:


> If there is still a spot not taken up by an experienced diyer closer to the close date, let me know. Been dreaming of a concoction I would love to try.


There are 3 slots still available 

Enter ! Especially if it's a dreamt up concoction. That how I invented one of my ADV.

It's a eat-sum-more biscuit dipped in white chocolate , nom nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

No tobacco  no Viper


----------



## shaunnadan

2 slots still available for this competition!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Who's ready for some prize announcements ??? 
*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie




----------



## brotiform

@shaunnadan YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brotiform

@shaunnadan y u no tell us prizes


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> @shaunnadan y u no tell us prizes




cause i like to .......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

So cruel!!!


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> So cruel!!!



Patience grasshopper... things are ALWAYS better if you wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

@shaunnadan, you are getting worse then @Silver at building suspense. Has he been giving you tips?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

C'mon already!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## BumbleBee

brotiform said:


>


@shaunnadan will be along shortly to announce the prizes, I could tell you guys what they are but I'm just sitting down to supper....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

BumbleBee said:


> @shaunnadan will be along shortly to announce the prizes, I could tell you guys what they are but I'm just sitting down to supper....



Aaaarrrrgggh


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> @shaunnadan will be along shortly to announce the prizes, I could tell you guys what they are but I'm just sitting down to supper....


Oooh whats for supper ? 

I'm thinking of going out to get something grilled .. Maybe seafood 






Yes this was a post just to make you jump when you saw the notification


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> Oooh whats for supper ?
> 
> I'm thinking of going out to get something grilled .. Maybe seafood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this was a post just to make you jump when you saw the notification


Peri Peri chicken livers, winner winner 

Maybe you should go out for some sushi


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> Peri Peri chicken livers, winner winner
> 
> Maybe you should go out for some sushi



It's raining here in durbs.... Limited to indoor resturants for the night


----------



## Alexander Scott

Lmao @shaunnadan is another @Silver when it comes to building up the suspense......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Firstly, you guys really suck!
And secondly, toasted cheese for supper. (Americans call it grilled cheese so you'll be fine on that too.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> It's raining here in durbs.... Limited to indoor resturants for the night


Maybe @Rob Fisher can recommend a place?


----------



## shaunnadan

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Firstly, you guys really suck!
> And secondly, toasted cheese for supper. (Americans call it grilled cheese so you'll be fine on that too.)




Oooh I love me some cheese toast! Especially if toaster on the stove

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe @Rob Fisher can recommend a place?



Come up to Hillcrest... no rain... and Oscars is here! Ribs and chips baby!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Firstly, you guys really suck!
> And secondly, toasted cheese for supper. (Americans call it grilled cheese so you'll be fine on that too.)


Oh how I miss toasted sandwiches 

And yes, we do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Evil evil evil evil


----------



## brotiform

Toasted bacon n banana

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

brotiform said:


> Toasted bacon n banana


Try some Golden Syrup with that bacon


----------



## BumbleBee

Also, apricot jam goes very nicely with toasted cheese


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Would so be on the warpath to make one now if I didnt have 2 for supper already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

All slots allocated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

BumbleBee said:


> Try some Golden Syrup with that bacon



Gotta be honest , if it's syrup with bacon , it's gotta be Maple  

Oooooh , I have a hankering for a bacon , cheese n peanut butter burger now!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

brotiform said:


> Gotta be honest , if it's syrup with bacon , it's gotta be Maple
> 
> Oooooh , I have a hankering for a bacon , cheese n peanut butter burger now!!!



If you add thin slices of marshmallow, but the pink ones, it is amazing


----------



## brotiform

kimbo said:


> If you add thin slices of marshmallow, but the pink ones, it is amazing



To the burger or bacon and maple? 

I've had yams topped with marshmallows and baked in the oven and that was the berries!


----------



## kimbo

Bacon and maple

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Whos making bacon, maple and mallow juice for us at vapecon? Combine it with a bacon waffle stand an you might actually leave vapecon with more money than you brought in...
Also, you'd win my diy vote for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Hahahaha i see TFA and FW both have bacon flavors. Don't think you can get them locally though.

would make for an 'Interesting' vape that's for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

@shaunnadan hiiiiiii


----------



## Forfcuksakes

@shaunnadan you killing us with this long wait.


----------



## shaunnadan

just know that there most prob is an EPIC reason for the wait..... all will be revealed in due time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

shaunnadan said:


> just know that there most prob is an EPIC reason for the wait..... all will be revealed in due time



I am going to write you a strongly worded pm!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

BTW , what if we cannot be present for prize giving but our DIY is the winner? 

Not expecting to win , just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

I suppose the prize goes to the next present runner up. Your winning juice will still get the accolades I am assuming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Atsbitscrisp said:


> I suppose the prize goes to the next present runner up. Your winning juice will still get the accolades I am assuming.



Fair enough


----------



## shaunnadan

Atsbitscrisp said:


> I suppose the prize goes to the next present runner up. Your winning juice will still get the accolades I am assuming.



do try your best to be there for prize giving... im trying really hard to slim down and look good on stage when it gets presented. i even went out and bought a new shirt


----------



## Soutie

brotiform said:


> BTW , what if we cannot be present for prize giving but our DIY is the winner?



No need to worry about that, I fully intend to be there


----------



## brotiform

Soutie said:


> No need to worry about that, I fully intend to be there





@shaunnadan what time is prize giving?


----------



## shaunnadan

Soutie said:


> No need to worry about that, I fully intend to be there


perfect... at least one person who can appreciate the new shirt i have bought.. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> @shaunnadan what time is prize giving?



we will be announcing times soon but it will be after the live competitions have finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

I'll appreciate the shirt on a sliding scale based on my result


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> I'll appreciate the shirt on a sliding scale based on my result



its blind voting. Free and fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

I know , I have a stupid sense of humor


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

As long as the prize is not @shaunnadan s old shirt, looking forward to it,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

It's the new shirt, you get it mailed to you the next day.

At that point I guess you could class it as an old shirt though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

pssst.... I hear the VapeCon 2016 Competition and Giveaway Prizes are being announced.... 

you should go have a look 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-competition-and-giveaway-prizes.t27303/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Make an extra spot please  keen to enter!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Make an extra spot please  keen to enter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Where were you @Yiannaki when this was announced!!!
would have loved to taste one of your creations
Hope you will bring it anyway...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Silver said:


> Where were you @Yiannaki when this was announced!!!
> would have loved to taste one of your creations
> Hope you will bring it anyway...



@Silver , you get to taste mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> @Silver , you get to taste mine



Cant wait @brotiform !


----------



## brotiform

Silver said:


> Cant wait @brotiform !



Cannot promise it will be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*--- UPDATE ON THE DIY JUICES ---*

All juices submitted by our entrants have been mixed and are currently stored in a secret vault for steeping. They will then travel via special convoy to VapeCon 2016 !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## therazia

Eeeeek


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Woohoo, these prizes sound amazing! Can't wait for the con, so excited!


----------



## therazia

Any idea on the times for the DIY Comp? 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

The comp will run throughout the entire day but prize giving will be announced after 4pm


----------



## Soutie

Been trying my juice and loving it, just hope it tastes good on the ijust2tank


----------



## Huffapuff

So who won with what juice?


----------



## Soutie

*** Sticks hand up***

Thanks Blck Vapour, Vapers Corner and Blends of Distinction, and the whole eciggsa the prizes are awesome.

I'm sure the recipes will be put up soon.

Vapecon was awesome guys, well done to everyone involved.

EDIT: forgot the oblligotory photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Huffapuff

Well done @Soutie! Enjoy your prize  I'm keen to see what you created.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Gz ....... great prize.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Way to go @Soutie ! Great prizes!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats @Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Soutie
I tried all the DIY juices and some were amazing!
Dont know which one I voted for or if it was yours, but well done.

And a BIG thanks to @shaunnadan for mixing up all the juices, setting it all up and monitoring - and then following through with the counting of the voting sticks...

And thanks @Richio from BLCK Vapour for sponsoring the concentrates.
Oh, and to VapeKing for sponsoring the iJust2 tasting equipment. We were so busy that we forgot to mention that in the last few days. Gasp.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Well done and congratulations @Soutie 

You are a scholar and a gentleman.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Warlock said:


> Well done and congratulations @Soutie
> 
> You are a scholar and a gentleman.



Thanks @Warlock 

And a huge congratulations to yourself and to @Forfcuksakes, you juices were amazing. 

We really have a great DIY community here guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Congrats @Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Soutie said:


> Thanks @Warlock
> 
> And a huge congratulations to yourself and to @Forfcuksakes, you juices were amazing.
> 
> We really have a great DIY community here guys



Thanks @Soutie. And congrats to you and @Warlock too. And thank you Golden Goose E-liquids, Retro Vape Co and Moose Juice for my prize.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Retro Vape Co

Forfcuksakes said:


> Thanks @Soutie. And congrats to you and @Warlock too. And thank you Golden Goose E-liquids, Retro Vape Co and Moose Juice for my prize.



Enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Forfcuksakes said:


> Thanks @Soutie. And congrats to you and @Warlock too. And thank you Golden Goose E-liquids, Retro Vape Co and Moose Juice for my prize.



Hey @Forfcuksakes - congrats on the competition!
We just got stumped when we had to cal out your forum name.
Thankfully @Rob Fisher has lots of experience on how to handle these things 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Silver said:


> Hey @Forfcuksakes - congrats on the competition!
> We just got stumped when we had to cal out your forum name.
> Thankfully @Rob Fisher has lots of experience on how to handle these things
> Lol


Mr. FFS (public friendly name)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rooigevaar

Was the winner No:10 at the testing station???


----------



## acorn

Congratulations to the winners @Soutie , @Warlock , @Forfcuksakes and a big up for the organisers, @shaunnadan and vendors sponsoring the prizes.  (Can't wait to try those winning recipe's)


----------



## Warlock

Belated congratulations @Forfcuksakes. I didn’t make the connection to Mr FFS until this morning

I would also like to thank VAPOUR MOUNTAIN and NOON CLOUDS for the awesome prizes!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Grats guys. If I may ask which numbers where they? I loved a few of those juices and made mental note on what numbers they were...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Congrats!

I was seriously bummed that I couldn't go, had some family issues to attend to, would love to see all the recipes!


----------



## Warlock

@Zebeebee We still don't know. 

There were so many good ones I’m dying to try to make them.


----------



## SAVaper

Warlock said:


> @Zebeebee We still don't know.
> 
> There were so many good ones I’m dying to try to make them.




Make some for me 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Numbers will be announced now now .... 

Recipes shortly after ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vapecon 2016*
DIY E-Liquid Competiton Results​
1st Place - *@Soutie*
*Tester 9*
Juice Name : *Tooth Chipper*

Description : a tropical cyclone with strawberries and fluffy clouds of cream with a generous helping of ice-cream on the side. 

2nd Place - @Warlock 
*Tester 10*
Juice Name : *Eishsmijter*

Description : A sweet peach walked into a bar and met a cheeky strawberry. He was "kool" as custard and she was spicy ! 

3rd Place - @Forfcuksakes 
*Tester 5*
Juice Name : *For Straw Shakes*

Description : ripe strawberries with ice cream take a wild spin in a blender to create the perfect milkshake... overflowing with creams that make you say FFSake's! This is good

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Warlock

Nice work on the descriptions @shaunnadan Lol well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

Hahahaha brilliant @shaunnadan, I love it


----------



## Zebeebee

Awesome gr8 description of awesome recipes... Loved them

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Claassen

Congrats guys. Who created tester 1 and 6 if I may ask?


----------



## shaunnadan

1 - @Alexander Scott 
2 - @Atsbitscrisp 
3 - @brotiform 
4 - @Create-A-Cloud 
5 - @Forfcuksakes 
6 - @therazia 
7 - @Feliks Karp 
8 - @acorn 
9 - @Soutie 
10 - @Warlock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steve Claassen

Thanks @shaunnadan


----------



## KZOR

Still cannot believe no.1 did not even fetch the podium. 
Mixed it and it was great. Would love to test the juices that received honours above it.


----------



## Omar_mk5

No.9 was on point !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Omar_mk5

@Soutie any chance that it's for sale? Wouldn't mind more of that


----------



## shaunnadan

Omar_mk5 said:


> @Soutie any chance that it's for sale? Wouldn't mind more of that



the winning 3 recipes will be made public on this thread.

i'm just preparing something special for the reveal

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie

Omar_mk5 said:


> @Soutie any chance that it's for sale? Wouldn't mind more of that



Sorry I'm not a vendor bud, but @shaunnadan should be posting the recipes shortly so everyone will be more than welcome to make as much for themselves as they like.

I've Been running it on a Gemini tank at around 50w on a dual Clapton 0.5 build and the flavours really, really pop. Honestly it's better than a lot of recipes I've worked for weeks and weeks on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

shaunnadan said:


> the winning 3 recipes will be made public on this thread.
> 
> i'm just preparing something special for the reveal



Oooooh now I'm intrigued


----------



## Omar_mk5

Soutie said:


> Oooooh now I'm intrigued


Please make for me. I don't diy lol. I'm more of a pre made guy


----------



## Silver

@Soutie
I too am intrigued
Cant remember which of the juices at VapeCon I liked - i liked about 3 or 4 of them but dont know which ones or if it was yours

Time will tell...


----------



## Soutie

Omar_mk5 said:


> Please make for me. I don't diy lol. I'm more of a pre made guy



@Omar_mk5 i see you are in Pretoria, if you find yourself in joburg at some stage I'm sure I have a spare 30ml lying around somewhere that needs a home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Omar_mk5

Soutie said:


> @Omar_mk5 i see you are in Pretoria, if you find yourself in joburg at some stage I'm sure I have a spare 30ml lying around somewhere that needs a home.


i work in the northcliff area wouldnt mind coming to you and meeting up let me know


----------



## Soutie

Omar_mk5 said:


> i work in the northcliff area wouldnt mind coming to you and meeting up let me know


PM sent


----------



## gbuckley

@Abitscrisp number 2 rocked wonder if I could maybe get him to make me some. Please some help me contact him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

*Vapecon 2016*​DIY E-Liquid Winning Recipes​*1st Place - @Soutie*
*Tester 9*
Juice Name : *Tooth Chipper*

Target PG/VG Ratio: 40 Pg/60 Vg

Banana Cream (TFA) - 7%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 2%
Fresh Cream (FA) - 0.5%
Vanilla Bean Ice cream (CAP) - 1.5%
Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA) - 3.5%
Coconut DX (TFA) - 2%


*2nd Place - @Warlock *
*Tester 10*
Juice Name : *Eishsmijter*

Target PG/VG Ratio: 30 Pg/70 Vg

Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA)- 6%
Peach (TFA) - 7%
Vanilla Custard (CAP) - 4%
Koolada (TFA) - 1%
Sweetener (TFA) - 1%
Horchata Smooth (TFA) - 0.5%
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie (TFA) - 0.5%


*3rd Place - @Forfcuksakes *
*Tester 5*
Juice Name : *For Straw Shakes*

Target PG/VG Ratio: 30 Pg/70 Vg

Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA) - 5%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 3%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) - 5%
Sweet Cream (TFA) - 1%
Whipped Cream (TFA) - 1%

Sweetner 1 drop per 10 ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Attention Attention !*

i know some have been curious as to the delay.... but its all been for a good reason 

Tomorrow morning i will be forwarding a bottle of juice to each of the 3 winners. This is a bottle of their juice that was placed into mini oak barrels for steeping on the night of VapeCon 2016. A special reserve edition !

its been a ton of fun, until the next competition .... bye

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> *Attention Attention !*
> 
> i know some have been curious as to the delay.... but its all been for a good reason
> 
> Tomorrow morning i will be forwarding a bottle of juice to each of the 3 winners. This is a bottle of their juice that was placed into mini oak barrels for steeping on the night of VapeCon 2016. A special reserve edition !
> 
> its been a ton of fun, until the next competition .... bye


Well played @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

shaunnadan said:


> *Attention Attention !*
> 
> i know some have been curious as to the delay.... but its all been for a good reason
> 
> Tomorrow morning i will be forwarding a bottle of juice to each of the 3 winners. This is a bottle of their juice that was placed into mini oak barrels for steeping on the night of VapeCon 2016. A special reserve edition !
> 
> its been a ton of fun, until the next competition .... bye



That's awesome thanks @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Hi @shaunnadan , the effort you put into this DIY e-liquid competition has been monumental  I’m so impressed by your commitment and dedication, and how you went far beyond what anybody could reasonably expect from a fellow vaper. Thanks very much.

I can’t wait for my oak-matured juice ... once again I’m counting sleeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Hi @shaunnadan , can you post a pic of a mini oak barrel.


----------



## Alexander Scott

shaunnadan said:


> *Attention Attention !*
> 
> i know some have been curious as to the delay.... but its all been for a good reason
> 
> Tomorrow morning i will be forwarding a bottle of juice to each of the 3 winners. This is a bottle of their juice that was placed into mini oak barrels for steeping on the night of VapeCon 2016. A special reserve edition !
> 
> its been a ton of fun, until the next competition .... bye



Wow, that's so awesome, great idea man, and yet again well done to the 3 winners, well deserved guys!! Maybe I'll land up in the top 3 next time, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

For once I have all the ingredients....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Omar_mk5

Huge super big shout out to @Soutie for giving me a bottle of Tooth chipper the winner of the DIY comp.

Thanks alot buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

Omar_mk5 said:


> Huge super big shout out to @Soutie for giving me a bottle of Tooth chipper the winner of the DIY comp.
> 
> Thanks alot buddy



No problem at all bud. Great meeting you

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

shaunnadan said:


> *Attention Attention !*
> 
> i know some have been curious as to the delay.... but its all been for a good reason
> 
> Tomorrow morning i will be forwarding a bottle of juice to each of the 3 winners. This is a bottle of their juice that was placed into* mini oak barrels for steeping* on the night of VapeCon 2016. A special reserve edition !
> 
> its been a ton of fun, until the next competition .... bye





Warlock said:


> Hi @shaunnadan , can you post a pic of a mini oak barrel.


@shaunnadan Better yet tell us where you got them from and what volume they hold.


----------



## shaunnadan

Blu_Marlin said:


> @shaunnadan Better yet tell us where you got them from and what volume they hold.


I built them 

Mine were small (35ml)

But I'm redesigning them to hold 350ml

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

shaunnadan said:


> *I built them *
> 
> Mine were small (35ml)
> 
> But I'm redesigning them to hold 350ml


Wow just wow. I`ve been tinkering with the idea of using wine barrels for steeping for some time now. I keep looking at this but then think to my self...2L might be a bit too much. I still need to make my first 30ml of DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome stuff @shaunnadan !
Thanks for all the help and effort in this regard!!
You champ

And congrats again to @Soutie , @Warlock and @Forfcuksakes !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Thank you @shaunnadan for the juice. Can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Warlock said:


> Hi @shaunnadan , can you post a pic of a mini oak barrel.





Blu_Marlin said:


> @shaunnadan Better yet tell us where you got them from and what volume they hold.



This is a basic design of them . 

You need to have each slot cut with alternating 45degree slopes for them to lock into place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

shaunnadan said:


> This is a basic design of them .
> 
> You need to have each slot cut with alternating 45degree slopes for them to lock into place.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan

kimbo said:


>



exactly this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

kimbo said:


>





This is too damn cool!
I'm going to have to play around with this at some stage


----------



## Warlock

Hi @shaunnadan , It took a while for me to thank you on the oak steeping because I wanted to give you the best feedback on it that I could.

The delay was primarily because I didn’t have the concentrates to assemble the Eishsmijter at the time and also had to steep it properly to do a fair comparison to the oak steeped version. I also stored the oak steeped version in the fridge to inhibit the steeping while waiting for the new batch to mature.

In my opinion the oak steeping vastly improves the product. It has a full body feel on a full lung inhale and a pleasant feel and flavour on the exhale with all the flavours being detectible. The fruitiness is diminished a tad but this can be corrected by modifying the fruit content a bit when mixing. I am sensitive to throat hit, and the original Eishsmijter gives me too much throat hit on inhale. The oak steeping mellows this perfectly.

So all in all steeping in oak seems to be a worthwhile procedure, and I will now be making oak barrels for steeping.

Thank you for bringing this method to my attention, I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

shaunnadan said:


> *Vapecon 2016*
> DIY E-Liquid Winning Recipes​*1st Place - @Soutie*
> *Tester 9*
> Juice Name : *Tooth Chipper*
> 
> Target PG/VG Ratio: 40 Pg/60 Vg
> 
> Banana Cream (TFA) - 7%
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 2%
> Fresh Cream (FA) - 0.5%
> Vanilla Bean Ice cream (CAP) - 1.5%
> Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA) - 3.5%
> Coconut DX (TFA) - 2%
> 
> 
> *2nd Place - @Warlock *
> *Tester 10*
> Juice Name : *Eishsmijter*
> 
> Target PG/VG Ratio: 30 Pg/70 Vg
> 
> Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA)- 6%
> Peach (TFA) - 7%
> Vanilla Custard (CAP) - 4%
> Koolada (TFA) - 1%
> Sweetener (TFA) - 1%
> Horchata Smooth (TFA) - 0.5%
> Cinnamon Sugar Cookie (TFA) - 0.5%
> 
> 
> *3rd Place - @Forfcuksakes *
> *Tester 5*
> Juice Name : *For Straw Shakes*
> 
> Target PG/VG Ratio: 30 Pg/70 Vg
> 
> Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA) - 5%
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 3%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) - 5%
> Sweet Cream (TFA) - 1%
> Whipped Cream (TFA) - 1%
> 
> Sweetner 1 drop per 10 ml



Thought these three recipes would be good to try and make.So far made (and steeped) Tooth Chipper and its very nice and normally I don't like banana flavour,next up Eishsmijter.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Glytch

@Soutie Can I sub CAP VIBC for FW or TFA VBIC in your Tooth Chipper recipe? Also can I sub TFA Coconut DX for FA Coconut?


----------



## Soutie

Glytch said:


> @Soutie Can I sub CAP VIBC for FW or TFA VBIC in your Tooth Chipper recipe? Also can I sub TFA Coconut DX for FA Coconut?



You should be able to sub the VBIC quite easily, its quite a small percentage and is really there to support the banana and flesh out the cream. as for the he coconut, I haven't tried subbing FA coconut but if anything it should be better than the TFA DX, I would try it at around 1% to start and work your way up from there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

Any news on when the competition will open for the 2017 Vapecon?


----------



## Silver

zandernwn said:


> Any news on when the competition will open for the 2017 Vapecon?



No news yet @zandernwn - but thanks for asking
We are getting ready for it 

Should be in the next few weeks - just keep an eye on these VapeCon threads
Will be announced here similar to how it was announced last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

zandernwn said:


> Any news on when the competition will open for the 2017 Vapecon?



an announcement will be made closer to date with all of the competition details.

Stay tuned... we will be right back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

Exciting!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

